

Presentations from GNU Tools Cauldron 2012 - gits1225
http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2012#Presentations

======
bbayer
RMS is really funny guy.

    
    
      Free Software Song by RMS
    
      Join us now and share the software; 
      You’ll be free, hackers, you’ll be free. 
      Join us now and share the software; 
      You’ll be free, hackers, you’ll be free.
      Hoarders can get piles of money,
      That is true, hackers, that is true.
      But they cannot help their neighbors; 
      That’s not good, hackers, that’s not good.
      When we have enough free software 
      At our call, hackers, at our call, 
      We’ll kick out those dirty licenses 
      Ever more, hackers, ever more.
      Join us now and share the software; 
      You’ll be free, hackers, you’ll be free. 
      Join us now and share the software; 
      You’ll be free, hackers, you’ll be free.

